# Postmates Stacked Orders



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Just a quick double check. On stacked orders, whether you set App to add them automatically or have it where you accept as you go along, I've noticed at my end subsequent stacked orders often disappear. With no prompt or explanation.

I am assuming this is not a glitch but rather just the system deciding my current delivery is taking too much time, or they found someone else closer, etc. But for example this morning, on a breakfast run, I had pick-ups #2 and #3 lined up only to have them suddenly be gone from the queue as I completed #1.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

You are probably correct. PM will just take an order away from you with no notification or warning if they think you are taking too long. 
I'm speaking from personal experience.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Ajaywill said:


> You are probably correct. PM will just take an order away from you with no notification or warning if they think you are taking too long.
> I'm speaking from personal experience.


I accept manually, not automatically. I wonder also if you turn down a delivery down the line that they want you to pick up before/in-between other already accepted ones, if that can wipe out the whole daisy chain.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Also, at the other end of the App, this might explain why some requests circle back a second, third time. I always thought it was because no one else had accepted. But I think it has as much to do with the Postmates algorithm just constantly reaching out to drivers who are closer, even if another driver has already accepted that delivery request.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Ajaywill said:


> You are probably correct. PM will just take an order away from you with no notification or warning if they think you are taking too long.
> I'm speaking from personal experience.


Basically, if a stacked next order pick-up is not "in between" the first pick-up and dropoff, I am finding in my market that it is 95% of the time cancelled before I complete first order. With no real time issues or delays in the mix. So in my case, stacked (manual) is pretty much useless. Might turn it off.


----------

